# Arctos Jigs



## OscarSBC (Jul 15, 2009)

My name is Oscar Camarena from Simple Bicycle Co. and I'm here to tell everyone that Arctos frame jigs are still around. When Gary Helfrich sold Arctos to Jericho years ago, it never really went anywhere. A couple of years ago I spoke w/ Josh and we came to a deal and I acquired it from him. If anyone has anyone questions feel free to ask.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Well that is great Oscar but.....

Most of the people here would not know what an Arctos jig was being that it was so many years ago. You may want to post pictures and descriptions of the fixture and what maybe a website or something?

Dave Bohm
Bohemian Bicycles

https://photos1.blogger.com/photoInclude/blogger/7883/1233/1600/P82200021.JPG


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'm a bit confused, too.


----------



## Dave937 (Jun 12, 2006)

where to buy one?


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

Wasn't there some other arctos fixtures floating around late nineties, besides the one dave linked the pic too?


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Where can I get an original Arctos frame? Garys slippery smooth polished frames were dead sexy.


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice, I spoke with Josh about getting one from him years ago. 2002 I think. He was too busy to get things rolling I suppose. I'd still love one.


----------



## restlessrider (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got one and many years ago I tried to get some dummy axles from Josh (referred by Ron at UBI) - never even responded.
Will you/are you selling any dummy axles? Or change the design to use Anvil dummys?
I love the jig though.
Rich


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

restlessrider said:


> I've got one and many years ago I tried to get some dummy axles from Josh (referred by Ron at UBI) - never even responded.
> Will you/are you selling any dummy axles? Or change the design to use Anvil dummys?
> I love the jig though.
> Rich


I sent Anvil an e-mail over a month ago, and they haven't responded either. :skep:


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

I am looking for a jig for some upcoming projects. Any details on pricing and availability at this point? Thanks


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Blaster1200 said:


> I sent Anvil an e-mail over a month ago, and they haven't responded either. :skep:


Try again. I'm usually pretty good about responding but folks can get hung up in our Spam Arrest service or it may simply have been bad timing; I was out for a good portion of the end of May/June time frame and could have missed it. There's always the phone.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

O.k. Have to chime in here.

Oscar, with all due respect. Your website for your bikes is one of those things with the banner adds because you won't pay even 5.99 a month for a hosting service. That right there is a deal killer for most.

http://www.simplebicycleco.com/

As far as the Arctos. A fine jig, but nothing special and wasn't cheap to boot. If you guys think this is some smoking dealio your going to get into, it probably isn't. My first fixture I made was a direct response to waiting 6 months to get an Arctos and it taught me a lot about fixture design, so I am glad I went through it. Biggest issue for me about the Arctos is how the BB is floating out in space. More complicated than it need be for figuring BB drop. Building from the BB up is a better alternative IMHO.

So many people obsess about a fixture when for a simple build in a garage it is not necessary. In that I mean you do a great job with simple sub assemblies and checks. If one is building more than just a few there are already great jigs out there. Bringhelli's is dirt cheap and does what it needs to do. Doug fattic has a new English style jig that is portable. The Henry James offerings are great and if you are into a cone and beam type jig like the Arctos there is Anvil and Sputnik of course. I just don't see the market anymore for this thing when we are up to our eyeballs in great fixtures. It was cool when it was made in 1993 because there was nothing else like it and it was a great TIG welding fixture. Today, it has been eclipsed.

As far as e-mail. Don already stuck up for himself. But you do realize that e-mails don't always get to where they are supposed to go or get filtered out in the process. Add to the fact that I get 100's of e-mail a day with about 5 that I have to respond too and I am just a little sh-t. It is easy to lose track of one. Don also had a lot going on recently so if the e-mail thing doesn't work people......Use the Flinstones method and pick up the phone....Oh, and to add to my pet peeve. If I don't answer the phone....leave a message...I may um, actually be working.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

DWF said:


> Try again. I'm usually pretty good about responding but folks can get hung up in our Spam Arrest service or it may simply have been bad timing; I was out for a good portion of the end of May/June time frame and could have missed it. There's always the phone.


Thank you! After I get home from a trip, I'll resend. After my first e-mail, I did get the reply e-mail indicating that you were out and would return in a few days (from when I sent it). But I know stuff happens (and spam filters can be a real pain!).

It can often be hard for me to call during normal business hours, which is why I so often rely on e-mail communication, but I'm guessing that to order stuff, I'll need to call anyway.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

dbohemian said:


> As far as the Arctos. A fine jig, but nothing special and wasn't cheap to boot. Biggest issue for me about the Arctos is how the BB is floating out in space. More complicated than it need be for figuring BB drop. Building from the BB up is a better alternative IMHO.


 i agree completely. i've built on 5 different jigs {arctos, 2 vultures, a stein & a HJ} and the arctos was my least fave as per Dave's quote. everything is "out in space" i also agree on messages. E-mail me, but be sure it has a title that indicates that you are not a nigerian price loud & clear. i hear the phone ring while i am working allot, but there is no message. i don't know about anyone else, but i have a hard time brazing, mitering or filing while on the phone...........Steve.


----------



## OscarSBC (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, I was just posting the fact that a jig that has such a great following was still being made. I didn't know i was going to get attacked from my site to how shitty the jig is.For those of you that did email me, thanks, hope i was i answered your quiestions.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

OscarSBC said:


> I didn't know i was going to get attacked from my site to how shitty the jig is.For those of you that did email me, thanks, hope i was i answered your quiestions.


Oscar, You were not being attacked. I am sorry you see it that way.  My suggestions were just that. Feedback.

Beyond your free website hosting, which even you have to admit is less than stellar. You did not included any information at all about your item. If you want to sell something you could have provided more info.

The jig is not shitty either. Just that a few other choices have come along in 16 years that address the some of the issues the Arctos had.

All the best and good luck.

Dave Bohm
Bohemian Bicycles


----------



## OscarSBC (Jul 15, 2009)

Some pics of the new Arctos jig. BB is redesigned to be an easy adjustment from 68 to 73 via a 2.5mm bb spacer. The stand offs are also spaced further out from 100 to 110 to give you a little more room for wider seat stays.

www.flickr.com/photos/arctosjigs/


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*?*

Being able to do 73mm shells is a new feature?!? Really? How about 83 or 100mm?

Also, I think for the sake of forum rules, you should probably buy a classified ad. Only $2, then you're legit.

-Walt



OscarSBC said:


> Some pics of the new Arctos jig. BB is redesigned to be an easy adjustment from 68 to 73 via a 2.5mm bb spacer. The stand offs are also spaced further out from 100 to 110 to give you a little more room for wider seat stays.
> 
> www.flickr.com/photos/arctosjigs/


----------



## OscarSBC (Jul 15, 2009)

I didn't say it was a new feature, simply easier to go from 68 to 73. And yes, it is just as easy for 83 and 100 shells.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

I still don't see anything on the website about the jigs, or any mention of price anywhere. 

As Dave indicated, if you posted a classified, you could put a boatload of pics up and a price in there so people could inquire.


----------



## OscarSBC (Jul 15, 2009)

Just trying to figure out how to load a photo.


----------

